# ارجو المساعده : احتاج دوره في welding inspector



## ظپط§ط±ط³22 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام على الجميع 

اخواني انا من السعوديه واريد دوره في تخصص مفتش اللحام welding inspocter

واريد عنوان المعاهد التي تتخصص في هذا المجال واذا امكن اسعار الدورات ومدتها والبلد التي تنعقد فيه الدوره

ياليت الي عنده الخلفيه ينقذنا وشكرا للجميع​


----------



## محمد نوار محمد (10 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى الفاضل أقوى يوجد مكانين فى مصر مكتب عبد الله حسنين و ده فى القاهرة أو الاكاديمية المصرية للحام فرع اسكندرية فى هناك محاضر قوى جدااا اسمة د/نور خبرة 30 سنة ت 034865810 -034874975
على فكرة أوقات بينزلو دعم على الدورات يعنى خصم أوقات بيوصل ل 50 % و 80%


----------



## notime4life (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم هناك دورة سوف تعقد في العاصمة عمان من تاريخ 15/1/2009 الى تاريخ 1/2/2009 وتشمل ثلاث طرق للفحوصات وهي pt,mt, and rt وكل هذه الدورات بسعر 500 دولار والمحاضر برفيسور من الهند في المكتب الاقليمي للشركة القائم في عمان للاستفسار يمكنك الاتصال على الهاتف00962788842129


----------



## goodzeelaa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليك
اولا لكي يمكنك العمل ك welding inspector لابد من ان تكون لديك تاهيل من الجمعيه الامريكيه للحام AWS
او البريطانيه BS UN
بالنسبه للAWS
يوجد كورس AWS- CWI ( CERTIFIED WELDING INSPECTOR )
اما بالنسبه BS UN
يوجد كورس CSWIP 3.1 (CERTIFIED SCHEME WELDING & INSPECTION PERSONAL)
اما الليفيلات فاهيه بدايه طريق مفتش اللحام و ذلك لتكون علي درايه بها
و اللذين يعملون بها هم الفنييون
فني اختبارات لا اتفلافيه
اما بالنسبه للمفتش فلابد ان يكون حاصل علي هذه الشهادات للدرايه و معرفه ما يعمله الفنيون
ولتكون مفتش لابد من أحد الكورسين السابق ذكرهم 
و لمعرفه جدول ال CSWIP
WWW.TWI.CO.UK


----------



## محمد عبدالسلام على (26 أبريل 2010)

اخى الفاضل
لابد من حصولك على دورات تكنولوجيا لحام اولا ثم دورات التفتيش بالكامل
vt,pt,mt,ut,rt
وتشتغل بيها فى التفتيش على وصلات اللحام
مدة لا تقل عن 3 سنوات 
وبعد كدة تبقى تفكر فى كورسات 
cwi,cswip
وكل الكورسات دى متوفرة فى أكاديمية اللحام المصرية
وللإستفسار: 0102929087​


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم من يرغب فى الحصول على دورات متخصصه فى تكونولوجيا اللحام فليراسلنى على العنوان التالى love.aa45 للعلم الورات مجانيه


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (26 أكتوبر 2010)

يوجد* دورات فى تكونولوجيا اللحام فى الانتاج الحربى والدورات فى لحام الميج ولحام الاستك*


----------



## wallid83eg (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل هناك مهندس كاتب موضوع انه يريد 7 اشخاص كي يبدأو الدورة في المنطقه الشرقيه وقد اتصل به فعلا واصبحنا 3 اشخاص فنحن نحتاج الان الى اربع اشخاص حتى نستطيع ان نبدأ تلك الدورة عليك الاتصال بالرقم

0598927974

اسمه المهندس ابراهيم اتصل فيه وقوله انك من طرف المهندس وليد من الرياض 

شكرا اخي الفاضل ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك شكرا


----------



## almsafr16 (8 يناير 2011)

كم مدة الدورة وهل بدأت


----------



## engsamer75 (8 يناير 2011)

​TWI – CSWIP​Welding Inspection (3.1) Level 2 course in​Syria​​تتشرف شركة نايا للخدمات الهندسية والتجارة ان تعلن لكافة المهتمين بمجال التفتيش الفني وضبط الجودة ولكل مهندسين الميكانيك والبترول والعاملين في شركات النفط والغاز عن أقامة دورة التفتيش الفني للحام من معهد ​TWI​​وذلك يوم  27/02/2011ولمدة 5 أيام​حيث سيحاضر في هذه الدورة محاضر من المعهد المذكور​وستكون لغة الدورة والمنهاج هي اللغة الانكليزية​وستمنح للناجحين في هذه الدورة شهادة تأهيل مفتش لحام على المستوى الثاني معتمدة عالميا ومعترف بها في جميع دول العالم​​كما وستقوم شركة نايا بإقامة دورة تحضيرية لدورة​CSWIP (3.1)​​وذلك باللغة العربية وعلى نفس المنهاج المعتمد من​TWI​21/01 ولمدة 7 أيام وذلك يوم​​​العدد محدود​03/01/2011 وسيبدأ الحجز والتثبيت لحضور الدورة يوم​لمزيد من المعلومات والاستفسار يرجى الاتصال على الرقم​+963944931052​ 
​​










​


----------



## The Prince1 (29 أبريل 2014)

eng.m.mohsen قال:


> السلام عليكم من يرغب فى الحصول على دورات متخصصه فى تكونولوجيا اللحام فليراسلنى على العنوان التالى love.aa45 للعلم الورات مجانيه



وعليكم السلام
أخوي حطيت عنوانك وكأنه ايميل, لكن ماكتبت على أي ايميل؟ هل هو الياهو أو الهوت ميل أو غيرها؟
وياليت تعطينا نبذة عن هذه الدورات في حال كونها لاتزال قائمة


----------

